

Show HN: Fake weekend project: Update FAQ page via email - abeh

I'm participating in Lean Startup Machine weekend seminar, and they want you to fake the project to gauge interest. Does this work? 
http://unbouncepages.com/faqmailer/
======
abeh
I tried to submit the url first, but it was considered spam - I guess using an
unbounce page for a non-existing service is kind of spammy, but this seems to
be considered the 'lean' way.

